# Rash on belly around genitals



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't see a rash. I see irritated skin, I'd wash it well and then dry it well and maybe put some gold bond medicated powder on it till you can see the vet.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

To me it looks like classical case of pyoderma, common in dogs, common in this location.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah had staph infection on her tummy off and on, this looks similar and we always needed an antibiotic to clear it up.


----------



## sunnysmom1218 (May 8, 2017)

Would Neosporin help at all?


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Neosporin should help a bit in the meantime, but whenever my goldens developed pyoderma, real antibiotics were needed for at least 10 days.


----------

